# USPS Rate Increase



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got home from the post office------Postage for a letter is going up to 49 cents----picked up some Forever stamps for 44 cents.
Seems like there is no end to cost increases everywhere.


----------



## renowb (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems funny that whenever they can't manage their bills, they just raise rates. Wonder what my boss would say, "I can't manage my money, I need a raise!"  I know what he would say!


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 6, 2010)

Not too worried. I haven't mailed a letter with a stamp in probably over a year. I'm guessing that I am not the only one, which is probably contributing to the need for an increase. Why don't they just eliminate a day of delivery already?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

renowb said:


> Seems funny that whenever they can't manage their bills, they just raise rates. Wonder what my boss would say, "I can't manage my money, I need a raise!"  I know what he would say!



And how often does your business increase their rates? and by what percentage? It ain't just the post office that does this. 

Heck the company I'm working for right now is stretched to the limit because we can't increase our rates without approval from our customers (who also make up the board of directors). The last increase here was in 2002.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2010)

Zack-----------that's in the works also----they are talking about dropping Sat.

Mike if we raised our price like the post office does we would go broke---that works out to over 11% increase.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 6, 2010)

renowb said:


> Seems funny that whenever they can't manage their bills, they just raise rates.




Unfortunately that is quite common everywhere these days.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Zack-----------that's in the works also----they are talking about dropping Sat.
> 
> Mike if we raised our price like the post office does we would go broke---that works out to over 11% increase.



I get 9% (4/44 or 48/44) which is still high, but gas ain't really getting cheaper either.

You don't want to know the annual rate increase I saw working for a law firm.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Playing Devil's advocate here, For those that say they can't manage their bills, what do you propose they do to manage them?

When vendor prices keep going up (gas, packaging, etc.) and Labor cost increases (unless you want to lay off senior people and hire fresh faces at entry level).

I manage an office and would love to hear how others would do it. I've already done things that aren't easily available to places like USPS such as getting competitive quotes for Health ins. and Storage costs. What do you propose that wouldn't take an act of congress to get done? Heck, even leaving USPS behind, what would you propose for any mom and pop type business that is facing this kind of increase.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 6, 2010)

5 years ago first class postage was 37-cents and handcrafted slimlines sold for about $12-$15 in good markets.  I'd be willing to bet that the average pen seller here has raised their prices more, percentage-wise, than the USPS has raised the cost of postage.


----------



## renowb (Jul 6, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Playing Devil's advocate here, For those that say they can't manage their bills, what do you propose they do to manage them?
> 
> When vendor prices keep going up (gas, packaging, etc.) and Labor cost increases (unless you want to lay off senior people and hire fresh faces at entry level).
> 
> I manage an office and would love to hear how others would do it. I've already done things that aren't easily available to places like USPS such as getting competitive quotes for Health ins. and Storage costs. What do you propose that wouldn't take an act of congress to get done? Heck, even leaving USPS behind, what would you propose for any mom and pop type business that is facing this kind of increase.


 
And that's the sad fact is, if you want to use their services, you have no choice but to pay. You can buy a lot of Forever stamps, but those will run out eventually. I guess just don't use them. Pay bills online, etc.


----------



## snyiper (Jul 6, 2010)

You know if you really look at it The USPS is a really good deal for what you get. Just think mailing a letter is cheaper than using a pay phone! To think that you can get a letter to any small corner of the US in usually 3 days or less for .49 where else can you get much of anything for that money? No I dont work for the postal service.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.usps.com/prices/welcome.htm?from=global_ftpromo&page=newprices

hmmm.... according to their site the proposed increase is only .02 to .46 for the 1st ounce.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

snyiper said:


> You know if you really look at it The USPS is a really good deal for what you get. Just think mailing a letter is cheaper than using a pay phone! To think that you can get a letter to any small corner of the US in usually 3 days or less for .49 where else can you get much of anything for that money? No I dont work for the postal service.



And if memory serves, a first class stamp will get a letter to a serviceman or woman anywhere in the world using the FPO addresses.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 6, 2010)

If it's any consolation, rates charged by USPS are a "bargain" in comparison to Canada Post. I'm envious of the US rates...


----------



## sefali (Jul 6, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> If it's any consolation, rates charged by USPS are a "bargain" in comparison to Canada Post. I'm envious of the US rates...



No. It's not. And nobody wants to here about how cheap gas is, compared to Europe, either. Now shoo!!!:curse::curse:.......................................             :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2010)

My post was based on the info that I got from the post office, if it did go up 5 cents to 49 that would be over a 10% increase.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 6, 2010)

keep the 6 days and have an A and a B route.
A- Monday, Wednesday, Friday
B- Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday

by doing that you cut the # of employees in 1/2


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 6, 2010)

Heck they have a couple of clerks working at the local post office that would rather spend a 1/2 hour giving you a hard time than spent 2 minutes helping you.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 6, 2010)

You should live here.  57 cents for a standard letter.  Just sent a parcel to Norway.  It was one of the US flat rate boxes 1" thick.  Cost me $32 air mail and that was with no insurance. He did get it within a week.  Could have sent it surface for $18 they promised 3 - 6 months delivery time.


----------



## sefali (Jul 6, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> You should live here.  57 cents for a standard letter.  Just sent a parcel to Norway.  It was one of the US flat rate boxes 1" thick.  Cost me $32 air mail and that was with no insurance. He did get it within a week.  Could have sent it surface for $18 they promised 3 - 6 months delivery time.



LOL. I sent an ebay package to Australia some years ago. I got feedback and an email about 4 months later. He was happy as a clam that they'd arrived the day before.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 6, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Just got home from the post office------Postage for a letter is going up to 49 cents----picked up some Forever stamps for 44 cents.
> Seems like there is no end to cost increases everywhere.



Heard on the news only going to $0.46.... still sucks even if only 2 cents.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's funny how we get mad because we are "FORCED" to pay 2 cents for something that is still the cheapest way to send something and most of the time the fastest. When ever I buy something from any of the venders I am always glad to see in the shipping options the USPS option because it's the cheapest and most likely the fastest. 
Well that's my 2 cents, now I am going to drink my $6.00 cup of COFFEE!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Jul 7, 2010)

If  I am not mistaken most of you use USPS for shipping.  And the box       you use is free  That's right FREE from USPS.  Now Let's go back and figure your costs.  Your boxes      that you ship pens in cost a lot more than the 2 cent increase.  

We have a bargain as I see it!   Really why should the post office give you free boxes?  Does UPS or Federal Express!


----------



## juteck (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't we make pens...with the intention that people will use them and write something with them? Wouldn't it be nice if they used our pens to write a letter and drop it in the mail to someone. I'm just as guilty for not writing many letters anymore, but I still cherish a hand written note or card, and opening my mailbox to find a hand written letter instead of junk mail or bills. I couldn't hand deliver a letter for the price of a stamp.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 7, 2010)

You know how the advice goes... Don't believe everything you read on the internet! 

According to many sources, it's only a 2 penny increase that is being ASKED for, not 5.  And while it's not official yet, it will probably happen but that won't be until January of 2011, plenty of time to still buy the "Forever" stamps for just 44 cents which will always get a letter mailed regardless of the prevailing rate.

So, for those concerned about the 2 pennies, you have five months to stock up on the forever stamps.

From the AP (Associated Press) .....

Updated Jul 6, 2010 03:52PM 
WASHINGTON 
• 
 
Fighting to survive a deepening financial crisis, the Postal Service said Tuesday it wants to increase the price of first-class stamps by 2 cents — to 46 cents — starting in January. Other postage costs would rise as well.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the USPS should raise the cost of a commoin letter to $1.00 a piece. This is more than what they want and i am prepared to pay a dollar to mail a letter. They should take the access funds and invest it and use the dividends to pay salaries and avoid postage increase for my lifetime, wait, my son's lifetime (i'm 65). They should also embrace the hand written letter as an adventure, an art and an endearment to the recipient. 
And yes, you would *not like me* as President.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> I think the USPS should raise the cost of a commoin letter to $1.00 a piece. This is more than what they want and i am prepared to pay a dollar to mail a letter. They should take the access funds and invest it and use the dividends to pay salaries and avoid postage increase for my lifetime, wait, my son's lifetime (i'm 65). They should also embrace the hand written letter as an adventure, an art and an endearment to the recipient.
> And yes, you would *not like me* as President.



Don't worry, I'm lower on the list of Presidential candidates than you..... I want $7/gallon gas.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2010)

I am one of those that sees a great bargain that is getting just a little less great. and that is with a maybe. Anyone know how much UPS or Fed Ex have increased there rates? I know they are doing things that effect quality of service like cutting hours for their employees in favor of hiring more new people that make less per hour. or simply pushing their experienced people to work faster regardless of increases in mistakes.
I have recently been concerned with USPS service and how increased expenses might be effecting it. Has anyone else noticed a little slipping in the quality of service in the past year?
I have been using USPS for years with very few problems. then suddenly I have had a noticeable increase in problems. both personally and in reports from others.Not huge but I still hate to see reliability drop due to cost saving efforts.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2010)

Daniel,

Rates for a BOX (UPS and FedEx are not supposed to transport letters) are about equal among the carriers.

Both UPS and FedEx carry far less volume and handle the package worldwide, the USPS ends at the borders to the USA.  BUT, FedEx and UPS both manage a very nice profit and, when last I looked, UPS had a GREAT wage, benefit plan.

So, this leads to the conclusion that two private enterprises have BOTH managed to do what USPS does, and MAKE A PROFIT!!!

But, I agree the free boxes ARE unnecessary, but cool and they have kept us with USPS in the face of a better cost for shipping with UPS (along with Canada hating UPS).  

Customers all over the world do comment that our shipping is reasonable, even though we are charging actual USPS for international.

So, I guess it's another thing we "take for granted" as USA consumers.

Oh, the proposed increase IS 2 cents and that would be 4.54545%, just to stay factual!


----------



## renowb (Jul 7, 2010)

Absolutely I have noticed USPS service slip sliding away. I get my mail at a cluster box down the street. Well, the big parcel boxes doors are falling off. So, when I order a package, mostly pen parts :biggrin:, I get them in a small flat rate box. Well, the mail man has to put it in my box (because the parcel boxes are broken). He shoves it up against the door so when I put my key in and try to turn it, it is jammed from the box! I have told him about this. Lo and behold, it happened again and again. Also when I schedule a pickup, half the time they just drive by.  Just my experience.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay, I just did a little non-scientific survey.

I went to all three carriers sites and calculated the postage to two places from my home. and here are the results.

All assume a large envelope which all three carriers have and are the same size. (think USPS flat rate envelope size). All were used at .5lbs (8oz.). In the states I used 25401 (my Zip) to 53403 (Ed's zip), and 25401 to Dublin for international.

USPS
First Class
$2.07 to Ed's in 3 days, and $7.12 to Ireland in varied days.
Priority 
$4.90 to Ed's in 2 days, and $13.45 to Ireland in 6-10 days.

UPS
commercial destination
$14.53 to Ed's in 2 days, and $48.71 to Ireland in the same.
residential destination
$17.23 to Ed's in 2 days, and $48.71 to Ireland in the same.

Fedex
Economy
$13.39 to Ed's in 3 days, and $69.98 to Ireland in 4 days.
Priority 
$17.60 to Ed's in 2 days, and $48.71 to Ireland in 2 days.

Not sure why Economy in 4 days in more expensive than Priority in 2 days at Fedex, but that's what the thing said.

Now obviously Fedex and UPS include insurance on theirs, but you can figure about $2 additional on USPS for equivalent insurance.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 7, 2010)

INCITE: The post office pays their carriers by how big their route's are. The routes are determined by how much mail is delivered on that route. When my wife was a carrier she had a big route (53 miles) and ran it 5 days a week. When they did what the post office calls a count (every single piece of mail is counted on that route) hers dropped from a "K" route to a "J" route which meant the she had to work 6 days one week and 5 days the next to make the same money, BUT the miles stayed the same. I have seen the mail volume drop so much on a route the it was split up and assigned to other routes. Oh by the way if you are a rural carrier you must provide your own vehicle and have a back up and make (pay for) all repairs. BOY AM I GLAD SHE RETIRED!!!! It gives me more time to turn pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 7, 2010)

53 miles a day at 5 mph has to be GREAT on brakes, gas mileage, etc!!


----------



## moke (Jul 7, 2010)

John Grden for President!!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 7, 2010)

moke said:


> John Grden for President!!


Thank you cameraman. Wait until we get into topics such as: banning personal autos from cities, open borders, gun control -  I would be excommunicated from the IAP for life, I am sure.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 7, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> 53 miles a day at 5 mph has to be GREAT on brakes, gas mileage, etc!!


You would think!!! but NO It's more like 35mph stop every 400 feet (stomp the gas and slam on the breaks) with a 1/2 ton of mail in a 1/4 ton jeep with 4 wheel drum. PIMA...


----------



## 7miles (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't see what the big deal is. For the cost of a stamp, you put on a letter or bill....whatever and they take anywhere in U.S. 

IF the stamp was to go up I 
still think that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 8, 2010)

But it's so much more fun to run around yelling the rates are going up the rates are going up Oh My What ever will I do!!! Oh maybe I'll try and get the facts straight first??? Nah why bother, just blame it on some poor lonely under paid over worked postal employee,


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2010)

bitshird said:


> But it's so much more fun to run around yelling the rates are going up the rates are going up Oh My What ever will I do!!! Oh maybe I'll try and get the facts straight first??? Nah why bother, just blame it on some poor lonely under paid over worked postal employee,




Careful Ken,  Sounds like you may be "going postal!!"


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 8, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Careful Ken,  Sounds like you may be "going postal!!"



 GONE!!!  :wink:


----------

